# Java, Ant und das richtige JDK?



## Backwardsman (26. Feb 2008)

hallo,
ich habe das problem, dass ich für mein neues projekt das jdk1.5 benötige. auf der platte habe ich verschiedenste JREs und JDKs.

jetzt beschwert sich ant, dass eine tools.jar nicht gefunden werden kann...

ich dachte, ja klar, kein problem, da bieg' ich die umgebungsvariablen auf die jdk1.5 um und alles funktioniert.

aber nix da... in den umgebungsvariablen ist gar nix bezüglich gesetzt. wenn ich über die kommandozeile "java -version" eintippe wird mir eine JRE version 1.6.irgendwas angzeigt... woher weiß mein rechner, dass er diese JRE verwenden soll? wie kann ich ihm sagen, dass er gefälligst das jdk1.5 verwenden soll!?

ich habe noch gesehen, dass eine JRE über so einen installer installiert wurde, ich finde unter den systemeinstellungen den punkt "java" unter dem ich verschiedene JRE versionen für den browser gebrauch etc. einstellen kann... aber leider komm ich da auch nicht weiter!?

also, wer weiß, woher der rechner den pfad zur gesetzten JRE/JDK bezieht?

PS: JAVA_HOME setzen, habe ich schon probiert, wird aber einfach ignoriert bzw. hat keine auswirkungen


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

Du musst deine PATH Variable anpassen.
Verwendest du ANT aus der Konsole, oder einer IDE?


----------



## maki (27. Feb 2008)

.. und natürlich darf kein Classpath per Umgebungsvariable gesetzt sein.


----------



## Saxony (27. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst deine PATH Variable anpassen.
> Verwendest du ANT aus der Konsole, oder einer IDE?



Kommt mir bekannt vor. 

bye Saxony


----------



## Backwardsman (27. Feb 2008)

also ich möchte ant über die console verwenden.

JAVA_HOME ist nicht gesetzt
CLASSPATH ist nicht gesetzt
PATH beinhaltet "...\Java\jdk1.5.0_12\bin"

und trotzdem zeit "java -version" an, dass die JRE 1.6.0.irgendwas verwendet wird

irgendwie gibt dieses blöde java-browser plugin vor, welche java-version verwendet wird!? ich sehe mich jetzt einfach mal gezwungen, das browser-plugin zu deinstallieren!?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2008)

Backwardsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PATH beinhaltet "...\Java\jdk1.5.0_12\bin"


Und auch die JRE, richtig?


----------



## Backwardsman (27. Feb 2008)

nein, natürlich, das würde ja sonst evtl die version erklären... in PATH ist das einzige, was etwas mit java zu tun hat, der eintrag auf jdk1.5

genau deswegen frage ich mich ja, woher mein blöder rechner weiß, welche version er verwendet... aus den umgebungsvariablen, kanns irgendwie nicht sein!?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2008)

Muss es. Es ist komplett Sache deines Betriebssystems wie es (wegen der '\' tippe ich mal auf Windows) die java.exe findet wenn du java -version in der Konsole ausführst. Wenn du alles Java bezogene aus dem Pfad löschst, sollte es an dieser Stelle eine Fehlermeldung geben.


----------



## Backwardsman (27. Feb 2008)

also, ich habe jetzt einfach mal PATH komplett gelöscht... dann wurde erstmal überhaupt kein java mehr gefunden!

dann habe ich pfad für pfad PATH wieder zusammengesetzt und nach hinzufügen von "C:\WINDOWS\system32;" erschien auf einmal wieder die 1.6er version.

im ordner system32, liegen ein haufen dateien, unter andere java.exe, javacpl.cpl, javaw.exe und javaws.exe... diese habe ich mal belöscht bzw. verschoben und jetzt kann ich über PATH meine gewünschte JDK einstellen

allerdings würde mich schonmal interessieren, wie diese dateien in meinen system32-ordner komen!? und vor allem auch, was jetzt durch das löschen dieser vier dateien noch so alles schief laufen kann!? ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2008)

Vielleicht gibt es noch einen Lookup Path in der unsäglichen Windows Registry, oder so, aber in irgendeinem Pfad muss es stehen, sonst würde er keine java.exe finden.


----------

